# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Can't remember my dreams?

## Merro

I am having some troubles remembering my dreams when I wake up. I want to start having a dream journal so I can write down my dreams. I want to have a lucid dream but I want to be able to remember my dreams first. I have a hard time remembering my dreams when I am awake for 10 minutes. I don't know what to do to remember my dreams I had that night. I want to practice lucid but I cant remember anything about the dream I have. Its like I have a memory blank out. Example. Sometimes if I have a really awesome dream. I can remember it perfectly. But if the dream isn't that all exciting. I can't remember it. Is there any way to remember any of the dreams? Some dreams I can remember. Some dreams I can't. I want to write them in a dream journal. But it seems hard for me to do this. How can I remember my dreams?

----------


## Buddah

i cant remember much either. sometimes i remember a fragment after a few minutes awake, but sometimes i dont remember anything. i even set an alarm to wake me up after 4.5 hours of sleep.

----------


## AURON

Write *everything* down.  If you only remember a millisecond about the dream, write it down.  If you don't remember anything, but have a song stuck in your head, write that down. If you don't remember anything at all, then write that down.   

It's all about getting yourself in the habit of writing things down so you'll feel that what you're dreaming about is more important to you.  Remember, it's not always about writing down the action packed, or crazy dreams.  It's about _remembering_ them.  The more dreams you have, the more chances you have to become lucid.

----------


## BigFan

> Write *everything* down.  If you only remember a millisecond about the dream, write it down.  If you don't remember anything, but have a song stuck in your head, write that down. If you don't remember anything at all, then write that down.   
> 
> It's all about getting yourself in the habit of writing things down so you'll feel that what you're dreaming about is more important to you.  Remember, it's not always about writing down the action packed, or crazy dreams.  It's about _remembering_ them.  The more dreams you have, the more chances you have to become lucid.



While that's understandable, writing no dreams recalled for five days straight can be a bit discouraging  :tongue2:  I find that I can only remember dreams when I sleep in and never on work days which are 5 days/week  ::?:

----------


## yumester

Ohio, make sure to get your 8 hours every night and like Akono said, WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING.

You will see progress pretty quickly

----------


## Buddah

> i cant remember much either. sometimes i remember a fragment after a few minutes awake, but sometimes i dont remember anything. i even set an alarm to wake me up after 4.5 hours of sleep.



haha i remember at least 1 dream every night now. all i do is wake up in the middle of the night and go back to sleep. then when i wake up again i always remember 1 or 2. definitely write them all down.

----------

